# bowelsoothe



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Anyone tried bowelsoothe? The ad says a money back guarantee! I live in N.Z so would have to pay huge freight and would like to know if it helped anyone with D & gas.


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

id like to know too if it helped anyone with D.


----------

